# 3 Year Old Spotted "Sport Horse" Gelding



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't know enough to venture a critique, but wow, he is _so beautiful_!


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't care much for the sire, but he is just a CUTIE! I'd love to see his movement and personality! For your purposes, I don't think there are any glaringly obvious issues.  Try him out and let us know how he is!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

for low level eventing/messing around I cant see any major problems, the pictures are not good for judging properly.

In one photo he looks quite bum high and in the others he doesnt, I'm not keen on his shoulder angle or the thickness through the throaght lash but again for low levels not aiming to be competative then it shouldnt be a problem.

As much as I personaly love my coloureds he wouldnt be one I'd look at.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

NOT impressed with the sire at ALL. Paddles at the trot.. has a steep shoulder.. no freedom in the front end.. no drive from behind.. and doesn't use himself AT ALL. 

For your purposes this gelding will be OK. He is a bit over straight through the knee. Hocks are a bit high off the ground.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you all for your critiques! They are very much appreciated.

I decided to expand my search range a little today, and came across this guy. 10 year old OTTB, has been extensively evented, has been used in a lesson program, and is in my price range (the difference between NJ and PA prices is staggering!). He is currently owned by a former member of the Australian Olympic team. 
Outback Farm USA, Sam T. Campbell, Former Olympian


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

His front legs look kind of iffy to me. I think he's getting some filling in his fetlocks.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I like him. I like him because even though I think his front pasterns look a bit weak and long, he has proven himself. 

I would get a PPE with 'rays of the hocks, knees and fetlock joints. I think this horse will fit you well as you are moving up. If you buy him, I recommend using support boots on his front legs when jumping over 2'6" (like professional Choice boots) to help support those long pasterns. 

I went to their site.. and I like the conformation or Ohh better.. but at 5 he needs training.


----------



## TurnNBurn144 (Dec 14, 2012)

hes a good trainer! my friend has a mare from outbak farms.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I just got back from looking at the horse in the first post - NOT going to happen. I got bucked off as soon as I asked for a canter. He was a very sweet horse and his owner was lovely, but not going to happen. I also went to Camelot Auction House to go see one of their horses that I really liked (a 17 hand gelding by Coats N Tails! ), but he was sold literally as I was walking into the barn. I saw the rest of the horses there too, and there was one in particular that will be coming home with me if he isn't sold by tomorrow  I REALLY liked him.

If that doesn't work out, I will be try to schedule a time to see the TB soon.


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

I like Storm, and yet again, Elana took the words out of my mouth ;-). Because he is proven. He looks to be a safe ride and a BTDT horse (Been There, Done That - and have the ribbons to prove it) which sounds perfect for you. I second the thought of support for his pasterns, as well as a thorough PPE. 

He looks like a lot of fun  Loping around on the buckle, jumping water and cruising around 3' courses - what's not to like?

ETA: I'm in Jersey also and I love scouring the Web for horses. If you want to pm me with your budget and how far you're willing to travel, I'd be happy to go snorkeling for you


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

EliRose, I just found this little 15.2H gal - have you seen her? Probably greener than you might want, but she's a very nice mover and very balanced (free lunge vid is impressive ). And you can't beat the price - $1950

'Rendezvous' at Warmblood-Sales.com


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow, she is VERY cute! I like her a lot, she is certainly a horse I would be interested in looking into. Thank you for showing her to me


----------

